# Small roller kit box ideas hi



## Diezel111 (May 25, 2013)

Looking for some ideas for small kit box just for a couple of pairs of birds has anyone have pics I can see to help my design 
Thanks all


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

take a look at m.youtube.com/watch?v=xAlAusk4vok


----------



## remo (Jan 19, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLt8pPbBqBmRhW6UV_Fj_YjFMLHyNNz0wM this guy has some neat kit boxes. A few things to consider if you're building them is you're reach, try and make it so it will be easy to clean you don't want to be leaning in and stretching that will get old real quick. I would say to make the floor level roughly below waist height as that is a comfortable place to lean from and not to make it much deeper than your arm is long. Mesh floors are good for ventilation and to get rid of mess easier a slide in tray is also a good idea for winter and in bad weather. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/walk-in-loft-rollers-73287.html?highlight=walk here is a very nice walk in kit box &#55357;&#56842;


----------

